# Need suggestions on which mod to buy



## Hooked (25/10/17)

Please help me to buy a new mod, bearing in mind that I'm still finding my feet in the vaping world.

I need to replace the following:
- An iJust Start (battery lasts only an hour AND I've attached the drip-tip with glue which might be dangerous.
- An iJust S which I hate. It's stainless steel and I feel as if I'm vaping my fridge handle. It's heavy (160g) and I don't like the large drip-tip, which measures 1cm when measured from side to side with a ruler.

These are my requirements:
- Any shape that's easy to hold. If it's a tube it must be thin
- It must be light
- Tank must hold a minimum of 3mm, but preferably more
- It must be a simple, no-fuss device
- It must use ready-made coils which are readily available
- It must not be entirely stainless steel, but it could have some stainless steel in it.
- The drip-tip must be small
- A battery indicator would be nice to have, but it's not essential
- It would be helpful if I could buy spare batteries, if not ...see next point
- It must have a USB charging point, so that I can charge it on the go with a powerbank or in the car.
- If possible, the battery should last about 8 hours, with a fair amount of vaping.
- I want flavour, flavour, flavour, but not interested in clouds.

I would appreciate any suggestions, but please don't be offended if I don't follow your advice. In the end, I will buy from the only two shops relatively close to me, in case of any problems. The one is a tobacco shop which does sell some vaping stuff, and the other is Juicy Joes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (25/10/17)

I would recommend a pico resin with a melo 3 tank and ccell coils. 

Single 18650 battery mod that is very small compared to other mods.
4ml tank on the melo3
Onboard charging
Ccell coils are ceramic coated and does not burn the wicks

And the possibility to grow in the rebuilding of rta’s

Oh and its an amazing little device. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/10/17)

Pico is always a good choice.
Just to throw something else in the mix that is also light, have a look at the Joyetech eVic Primo Mini
@KZOR , has one so perhaps he can comment.

As far as tanks are concerned, are you looking for a MTL or DL tank?
Regarding the ccell coils, I had nothing but trouble with them. I tried the Eleaf ECL coils and they worked very well FOR ME.
.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/17)

I think the suggestions above are good @Hooked 

You may want to consider getting a mod that takes 18650 batteries and get a dedicated battery charger, then you keep one or two fresh batteries with you and you can pop in a fresh one when the one in the mod goes flat.

Pico is a great mod I agree with that. Small and has served me well.

As for tanks, there are several. I am not sure which are the good commercial coil ones nowadays because I mainly use rebuildable coil tanks. 

Another tip is try contact Juicy Joes and go there and see if you can try out a few options. Trying and feeling them in the hand before you buy is always a great option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (25/10/17)

@Hooked I would personally advise anyone to get this setup simply because I feel its the most compact dual battery mod,light and easy to use,also quick charging,the crown 3 tank gives me the best flavour from commercial coils,much better then Smok coils,sorry for the bad quality pic

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I would recommend a pico resin with a melo 3 tank and ccell coils.
> 
> Single 18650 battery mod that is very small compared to other mods.
> 4ml tank on the melo3
> ...





ddk1979 said:


> Pico is always a good choice.
> Just to throw something else in the mix that is also light, have a look at the Joyetech eVic Primo Mini
> @KZOR , has one so perhaps he can comment.
> 
> ...


@ddk1979 I didn't know the tank has got anything to do with vaping style!? By tank I mean the thingamajig that you put the juice in. Is that called a tank? And how could it affect vaping style? Anyway, I honestly don't know what style vaper I am, but according to an article that I read on the internet, if a person is after flavour and not clouds, then one should do MTL. I'm after flavour and not clouds, so...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (25/10/17)

Silver said:


> I think the suggestions above are good @Hooked
> 
> You may want to consider getting a mod that takes 18650 batteries and get a dedicated battery charger, then you keep one or two fresh batteries with you and you can pop in a fresh one when the one in the mod goes flat.
> 
> ...



@Silver thanks for your input and yes, I will definitely go to Juicy Joes precisely so that I can see it and feel it. I just want some suggestions from the forum before I go there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @ddk1979 I didn't know the tank has got anything to do with vaping style!? By tank I mean the thingamajig that you put the juice in. Is that called a tank? And how could it affect vaping style? Anyway, I honestly don't know what style vaper I am, but according to an article that I read on the internet, if a person is after flavour and not clouds, then one should do MTL. I'm after flavour and not clouds, so...



I am also a flavor chaser and i don't do MTL(mouth to lung = x-smokers) i am more of a restricted DLH(direct lung hitter = x-hubbly smokers)

In a nutshel MTL = sucking a golf ball through a hosepipe
DLH = lots of air(airy) over the coils

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (25/10/17)

Slick said:


> @Hooked I would personally advise anyone to get this setup simply because I feel its the most compact dual battery mod,light and easy to use,also quick charging,the crown 3 tank gives me the best flavour from commercial coils,much better then Smok coils,sorry for the bad quality pic
> View attachment 111513



@Slick thank you for the suggestion and pic - looks nifty! But what is it? I can't make out the name - looks like New Ranger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I am also a flavor chaser and i don't do MTL(mouth to lung = x-smokers) i am more of a restricted DLH(direct lung hitter = x-hubbly smokers)
> 
> In a nutshel MTL = sucking a golf ball through a hosepipe
> DLH = lots of air(airy) over the coils


@antonherbst I love your descriptions! Honestly I'm still confused as to what I am. I often cough when I inhale - even after more than a month of vaping and I don't know if it's because I'm inhaling directly into my lungs as I would do with a cigarette (I'm an x-smoker but gave up 3 yrs ago). I must confess that I still use my Vinto e-cigs a lot and what I love about them is that as soon as I inhale I can feel it hitting my throat. But if I try and do that when I vape I cough up a storm!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (25/10/17)

Oh sorry @Hooked its a Vaporesso Revenger mod,just before I bought it I used a minikin v2 but cudnt get used to the feel,and I still have the voopoo drag,but the revenger is the most comfortable dual battery mod I ever owned

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @antonherbst I love your descriptions! Honestly I'm still confused as to what I am. I often cough when I inhale - even after more than a month of vaping and I don't know if it's because I'm inhaling directly into my lungs as I would do with a cigarette (I'm an x-smoker but gave up 3 yrs ago). I must confess that I still use my Vinto e-cigs a lot and what I love about them is that as soon as I inhale I can feel it hitting my throat. But if I try and do that when I vape I cough up a storm!!



Then i would say look into the MTL atties(tanks = juice holders = rta&rda's). I am not sure what that would be but from the sounds of it MTL would suit your vape style better. Higher ohms with a very tight draw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/10/17)

Slick said:


> @Hooked I would personally advise anyone to get this setup simply because I feel its the most compact dual battery mod,light and easy to use,also quick charging,the *crown 3 tank* gives me the best flavour from commercial coils,much better then Smok coils,sorry for the bad quality pic
> View attachment 111513



Just bought a friend who moaned about the flavor on her Smok Baby Beast a Crown 3, and will be delivered to her tomorrow.

Exactly how much better are they then the Smok baby Beast? A notch or another level better?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (25/10/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Just bought a friend who moaned about the flavor on her Smok Baby Beast a Crown 3, and will be delivered to her tomorrow.
> 
> Exactly how much better are they then the Smok baby Beast? A notch or another level better?


Im not going to say its on the level of an RDA,but comparing it to the Smok coils,I get very good flavour for atleast 100mls,depending on the juice used obviously,no coil gunkers,with my Smok coils after 50mls I could feel the flavour dropping big time leading to a change of coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/10/17)

@Hooked by the sounds of reading what you have typed have you tried any of the twisp devices?

You want a small vape- Twisp 
You want a light (weight) vape- Twisp
You want a vape using somercial coils- Twisp
You want a no fuss vape- Twisp
You want a pen style vape- Twisp

The only con i would say you would have with a twisp device is you will be limited to the juice you buy as their coils are made for a 50vg/50pg ratio (in a nutshell their juice is thinner compared to 95% of the e liquids vape stores sell)

So basically only twisp juice but there is also another vendor that has kiosks country wide 'Evolution Vape' where they make juice to your specifications.

We also have All Day Vapes on the forum that makes juice to your specification.
So you will have a few juice options going that route.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @ddk1979 I didn't know the tank has got anything to do with vaping style!? By tank I mean the thingamajig that you put the juice in. Is that called a tank? And how could it affect vaping style? Anyway, I honestly don't know what style vaper I am, but according to an article that I read on the internet, if a person is after flavour and not clouds, then one should do MTL. I'm after flavour and not clouds, so...




@Hooked , yes the part that holds the juice is the tank.
*M*outh *T*o *L*ung vaping is exactly like when one smokes a cigarette - draw into mouth and then inhale.
*D*irect *L*ung vaping is when you inhale directly into your lungs without pausing in the mouth first.
Some tanks are more suited to one style or the other. MTL tanks usually have coils that have a resistance that is 1 ohm or higher and have a narrower mouth piece (driptip).

When I initially tried DL, I used a 12mg nicotine juice and coughed out part of my lungs (and I'm sure I saw a kidney come out as well).
I was only able to do DL when I dropped the nicotine level of the juice to 6mg.

Vapour Mountain in Brackenfell also do custom juices (Nicotine content and PG/VG)
PG is very fluid (like water), while VG is thicker (higher viscosity) and Twisp e-cigs work better with "thinner" juices, usually 50PG / 50VG (as @Clouds4Days mentioned).. Most juices sold in stores are of the "thicker" kind (30pg/70vg or 20pg/80vg), so the less PG, the "thicker" the juice.

I have a Pico with a Melo 3 tank that I use regularly that you can come around to try out if you don't find one at Juicy Joes.
.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (25/10/17)

@Hooked You could speak to the maker of your favourite juice and ask them to custom make the juice you want in your preferred ratio and strength. Most of them will, however keep in mind then when they do go up in nic, the taste of the juice changes significantly (the same juice at 3mg will taste much better than at 18mg).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (26/10/17)

Slick said:


> @Hooked I would personally advise anyone to get this setup simply because I feel its the most compact dual battery mod,light and easy to use,also quick charging,the crown 3 tank gives me the best flavour from commercial coils,much better then Smok coils,sorry for the bad quality pic
> View attachment 111513


I'm with @Slick ,a dual cell mod is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (26/10/17)

Twisp cue is small, cheap and will last the whole day easily. It is a mtl device tho and you are limited on flavours. 
Pico with melo3 is a great setup, bulletproof, well priced. 
Crown is a phenomenal tank, great flavour, clouds and imo the best coils available today but it needs big watts to drive so a dual battery mod is essential, this will push up the price a lot compared to the other 2.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (26/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Hooked by the sounds of reading what you have typed have you tried any of the twisp devices?
> 
> You want a small vape- Twisp
> You want a light (weight) vape- Twisp
> ...



@Clouds4Days Thanks for your understanding of what I need - your summary is perfect! I've never tried Twisp as I use a Vinto e-cig with cartridge for stealth-vaping and also when I'm busy. Downside is that it's not widely available, but I have a tobaccanist who orders for me and I can also order online through Truvapez. However, it's all the thousands of flavours of e-juice that are the most fun for me, so I need something other than Vinto, which has only 4 flavours.

I've never heard or seen Evolution Vape, but I'll keep my eyes open now for it.

I recently bought a few bottles of juice from All Day Vapes for the first time, but they're from their "made to order" range, so they're sleeping in my cupboard until they're ripe and ready!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Clouds4Days Thanks for your understanding of what I need - your summary is perfect! I've never tried Twisp as I use a Vinto e-cig with cartridge for stealth-vaping and also when I'm busy. Downside is that it's not widely available, but I have a tobaccanist who orders for me and I can also order online through Truvapez. However, it's all the thousands of flavours of e-juice that are the most fun for me, so I need something other than Vinto, which has only 4 flavours.
> 
> I've never heard or seen Evolution Vape, but I'll keep my eyes open now for it.
> 
> I recently bought a few bottles of juice from All Day Vapes for the first time, but they're from their "made to order" range, so they're sleeping in my cupboard until they're ripe and ready!



Here is a link. They might even have a store close by where you stay.

http://evolutionvape.co.za/locate-a-store/?age-verified=cedacf56af

Its pretty cool cause they have basically like a menu style where you can choose and add up to x amount of flavours and create your own concoction on the spot.
They di help you and tell you what goes well together.
And prices are reasonable. Last time i checked i think it was around R120 for 30ml

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (26/10/17)

My opinion would also be the Pico. Lovely device, you will probably need to buy a second battery though.
The issue you will have with the Smok or Crown will be juice consumption. I always advise that the best Vape to have in your arsenal is a pico, just be very careful of buying "fakes", buy from a reputable vape store.
My 2c

I can't comment on the twisp so that might also be an option.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (26/10/17)

ddk1979 said:


> @Hooked , yes the part that holds the juice is the tank.
> *M*outh *T*o *L*ung vaping is exactly like when one smokes a cigarette - draw into mouth and then inhale.
> *D*irect *L*ung vaping is when you inhale directly into your lungs without pausing in the mouth first.
> Some tanks are more suited to one style or the other. MTL tanks usually have coils that have a resistance that is 1 ohm or higher and have a narrower mouth piece (driptip).
> ...


@ddk1979 Wow! I use 3mg nic only. If I don't get what I want at Juicy Joes (never been there - ordered most of my juice online) or Mr Tobacco at Eden on the Bay (the owners are Ibrahim and Mohammed and both are very helpful) then I'll take a drive through to Vapour Mountain. I didn't realise they're in Brackenfell. In which area do you stay?


----------



## Hooked (26/10/17)

daniel craig said:


> @Hooked You could speak to the maker of your favourite juice and ask them to custom make the juice you want in your preferred ratio and strength. Most of them will, however keep in mind then when they do go up in nic, the taste of the juice changes significantly (the same juice at 3mg will taste much better than at 18mg).


@daniel craig Thanks I would never have thought of asking the juice-maker to mix for me. 
lol I would never use 18mg  I use 3mg or zero nic, but the zero isn't good for my mental health, so in future I'll use 3mg only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @daniel craig Thanks I would never have thought of asking the juice-maker to mix for me.
> lol I would never use 18mg  I use 3mg or zero nic, but the zero isn't good for my mental health, so in future I'll use 3mg only.


Our juice makers are really passionate about what they do and most of them will most certainly go out of their way to make you happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gorvian (26/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Hooked by the sounds of reading what you have typed have you tried any of the twisp devices?
> 
> You want a small vape- Twisp
> You want a light (weight) vape- Twisp
> ...



My wife owns a twisp ION and only exclusively smoke the juices I mix to her liking ..and I mix juices at 70vg-30pg.
a coil lasts her between 2-3 weeks.
Cannot vouch for other twisp models, but the ION has NO PROBLEM with juices at 70/30 ratio....personally I find the Twisp ION to be to weak (pap in die broek)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @ddk1979 Wow! I use 3mg nic only. If I don't get what I want at Juicy Joes (never been there - ordered most of my juice online) or Mr Tobacco at Eden on the Bay (the owners are Ibrahim and Mohammed and both are very helpful) then I'll take a drive through to Vapour Mountain. I didn't realise they're in Brackenfell. In which area do you stay?



@Hooked
There are 2 Juicy Joes stores - one in Kenridge (just up the road from Tyger Valley shopping center) and the other is in Tableview. I'm in Goodwood.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/10/17)

ddk1979 said:


> @Hooked
> There are 2 Juicy Joes stores - one in Kenridge (just up the road from Tyger Valley shopping center) and the other is in Tableview. I'm in Goodwood.
> 
> .


@ddk1979 Thank you so much for your offer - it was very kind of you indeed, but ....I bought a Twisp Vega Mini and I love it! btw I'm in Yzer, so Juicy Joes Tableview is the one I would go to, but I bought my Vega Mini at Mr Tobacco.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/10/17)

I would like to thank all those who so kindly responded to request for suggestions. I appreciate the trouble that you all went to. Soooooo.... I saw a Twisp Vega Mini and it was love at first sight!!  Unfortunately I can't take a pic as my phone is in for repairs. I decided on the Mini instead of the bigger one, because it's small enough to fit comfortably in my hand and it's light. It has a battery indicator which is great and variable wattage control, ranging from 15 to 40W. I've never had variable wattage so that's something that I'll have fun experimenting with. I tried the 40W and that was NOT good; 30W was fine for me. It gives a nice, smooth vape - or was it also a new juice which I bought at the same time (Snap's Cafe con Leche).
Once again, I truly appreciate all your responses.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (27/10/17)

Hooked said:


> I would like to thank all those who so kindly responded to request for suggestions. I appreciate the trouble that you all went to. Soooooo.... I saw a Twisp Vega Mini and it was love at first sight!!  Unfortunately I can't take a pic as my phone is in for repairs. I decided on the Mini instead of the bigger one, because it's small enough to fit comfortably in my hand and it's light. It has a battery indicator which is great and variable wattage control, ranging from 15 to 40W. I've never had variable wattage so that's something that I'll have fun experimenting with. I tried the 40W and that was NOT good; 30W was fine for me. It gives a nice, smooth vape - or was it also a new juice which I bought at the same time (Snap's Cafe con Leche).
> Once again, I truly appreciate all your responses.



All the best with the new vape setup @Hooked
Glad you found something you like
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/10/17)

Thanks a lot @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (27/10/17)

Hooked said:


> I would like to thank all those who so kindly responded to request for suggestions. I appreciate the trouble that you all went to. Soooooo.... I saw a Twisp Vega Mini and it was love at first sight!!  Unfortunately I can't take a pic as my phone is in for repairs. I decided on the Mini instead of the bigger one, because it's small enough to fit comfortably in my hand and it's light. It has a battery indicator which is great and variable wattage control, ranging from 15 to 40W. I've never had variable wattage so that's something that I'll have fun experimenting with. I tried the 40W and that was NOT good; 30W was fine for me. It gives a nice, smooth vape - or was it also a new juice which I bought at the same time (Snap's Cafe con Leche).
> Once again, I truly appreciate all your responses.



Glad you found a mod you like and can test with various wattages with the different juices. Just be carefull this mod “hole” its deep. I started with a pico and today i sit with 2 x reo’s, 1 sxmini qclass and a billet box. Inward bound is a conserv mechanical mod. 

Awaiting your first picture post of the new device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Glad you found a mod you like and can test with various wattages with the different juices. Just be carefull this mod “hole” its deep. I started with a pico and today i sit with 2 x reo’s, 1 sxmini qclass and a billet box. Inward bound is a conserv mechanical mod.
> 
> Awaiting your first picture post of the new device.


One can never have too many mods @antonherbst 

Many happy vapes with the new setup @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Here is a link. They might even have a store close by where you stay.
> 
> http://evolutionvape.co.za/locate-a-store/?age-verified=cedacf56af
> 
> ...


@Clouds4Days Wow creating my own concoction sounds really interesting. Thanks for this info!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> One can never have too many mods @antonherbst
> 
> Many happy vapes with the new setup @Hooked



If i consider the wifes vape gear aswell then i am sitting with 8 mods in my possession at this time. And i believe @Petrus said 10 is the magic number. Not sure to what but if all goes well i will always have just 8 mods. I am planning to get me a unicorn setup (limelight mechanical squonker in a wallnut or white delrin body and to top it a flave rda) then ill be finnished with buying mods for a very long while.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## kev mac (30/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> If i consider the wifes vape gear aswell then i am sitting with 8 mods in my possession at this time. And i believe @Petrus said 10 is the magic number. Not sure to what but if all goes well i will always have just 8 mods. I am planning to get me a unicorn setup (limelight mechanical squonker in a wallnut or white delrin body and to top it a flave rda) then ill be finnished with buying mods for a very long while.


That's what I said!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (30/10/17)

kev mac said:


> That's what I said!



And what is your count?


----------



## kev mac (31/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> And what is your count?


I've got 16 in running order and another few out of order.That said there are a couple more I've had my eye on so things change quickly. Sometimes I see a sale I can't resist like the eLeaf 200 Tc I bought last week for $14.99.I just can't say no to a bargain!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

